# What does it take to get a CCW permit in Fulton County, GA?



## Elmer Gantry

Well, for me it took:

-46 days
-$49.41 (permit fee, fingerprint fee, and parking fee)
-8 phone calls

After 5 weeks I started getting antsy and began calling. I got the runaround for the first few times including typical Fulton County government crap - Probate telling me they haven't heard back from police and police telling me I need to call probate and then transferring me to an automatic recording. Yesterday, I finally got a call back from the police saying they talked to probate and probate sent it out 5/16 and to look for it this week.

Comment 1 - if you are waiting, I would call and call can call until someone finds your application and lets you know the status. I am fully convinced that no one looked at it until I began calling and then they went to look for it.

Comment 2 - Receiving it is extremely anti-climactic. It was in the envelope that I addressed (didn't remember doing this) unaccompanied by any correspondence. Just a lonely little odd-sized laminated piece of paper.

I got it primarily to have at the ready in my truck, but am sure that I'll begin carrying it at some point.


----------

